

Verify email sender is not spoofed? - sirwitti

hello!
is it possible to verify that an email's sender address has not been manipulated, given access to the complete mail headers.<p>i ask because i think of creating a service where users can do actions by writing and the receiving mails.<p>so there would be the possibility of people abusing the service to spam others via my mail server.<p>thanks a lot for helping me!
======
cperciva
_hello! is it possible to verify that an email's sender address has not been
manipulated, given access to the complete mail headers._

No. I can send you email with whatever sender address and headers I like.

------
madhouse
You will need digital signatures of some sort. But that raises the barrier of
entry quite a bit.

